# Maternal Fetal Medicine Help



## maine4me (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone who has experience billing and coding for a maternal fetal medicine group I need your help!!  We are having alot of difficulty finding guidelines for coding for our MFM group, and determining what codes should be billed together and which should not, which modifiers to apply to the ultrasounds when multiple scans are performed on the same day etc.  If someone would be kind enough to lead me to a resource for these guidelines I would appreciate it.


----------



## KNRuff (Sep 23, 2011)

If you have access to JUST CODING (HCPRO), they have an article called "Clear up fetal ultrasound coding" on June 14, 2011.  You may be able to find some resources from that article.


----------



## Sandy Province (Sep 23, 2011)

*MFM coding guide*

The Society for Maternal-Fetal Medicine has a wonderful guide. The one I use is "Society for Maternal-Fetal Medicine 2009 Coding Kit."   Check out their website at www. SMFM.org to see if this, or a newer version, is still available.

The American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) has a "Frequently Asked Questions" book that includes information about ultrasounds. Phone: 202-863-2498 or email: coding@acog.org for ordering information.

Last, for specific ultrasound guidelines you may want to check out the American Institute of Ultrasound in Medicine (AIUM) website at www.aium.org.

Hope this helps.


----------

